# NetworkManager not detecting my interfaces anymore

## Flipperrr

Since yesterday (after world update) NetworkManager is nog detecting my interfaces anymore (wired or wireless). I suspected that udev-127 was to blame, but downgrading to udev-126 didn't have any affect. Bringing the interface up by hand (either gentoo init scripts, or just ifconfig) works fine though.

nm-applet says: "No network devices have been found"

/var/log/messages (now):

```

Sep  3 10:49:44 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

Sep  3 10:49:44 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  New VPN service 'openvpn' (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn).

Sep  3 10:49:44 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.

Sep  3 10:49:44 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  Updating VPN Connections...

```

/var/log/messages (when it was working):

```

Sep  3 09:28:03 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

Sep  3 09:28:03 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  New VPN service 'openvpn' (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn).

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/dell_wlan_switch

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <debug> [1220426884.076493] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device eth0.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  eth0: Device is fully-supported using driver '(null)'.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wired Ethernet (802.3) device 'eth0'.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth0.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <debug> [1220426884.232020] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device wlan0.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: Device is fully-supported using driver '(null)'.

Sep  3 09:28:04 laptop-d830 NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

etc...

```

In the meantime I upgraded to NetworkManager 0.7, but also no luck. Anyone having the same issues? Or even better, solutions?!   :Wink: 

----------

## purak

I have the same problem. I can not connect Internet on Gentoo. But I can not use my keyboard as well. I controled /etc/hal/policy/10-x11-input.fdi, it is healty.  I re-emerged hal and networkmanager but  can't fix it. I think, this issue is associated with hal.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: Hard disk partitions were not mounted automaticly

----------

## gemini91

I have the same problem since a world update this morning. I didn't try a wired connector though, I just 

switched over to SUSE which happens to be on the same machine.

----------

## Flipperrr

What I've found so far:

http://lwn.net/Articles/296410/

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236551

I'm reverting back to udev-125-r2 right now, let you guys know if it works.

----------

## purak

Thanks! I downgraded udev and everything works fine

----------

## Flipperrr

Yep, downgrading to udev-125-r2 works. Still not clear to me why downgrading to udev-126 didn't work...

----------

## gemini91

udev-125-r2 also solved my problem.

----------

## gemini91

My system never had udev-126 on it, it went from

125-r2 to 127

----------

## Schwinni

Exactly the same here:

- udev-125-r2: worked

- updated to udev-127: didn't work

- rebuilt /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules: didn't work

- back to udev-125-r2: works again

----------

## mroconnor

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236551

----------

## audiodef

Had the same problem, but couldn't find this thread. I hope mine wasn't a duplicate! (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5202535.html#5202535)

Downgrading to udev-125-r2 solved it for me.

----------

## PaulW21781

Wondered why everything broke :S

evdev as an input device failed in X, as did the mouse (touchpad)

Commenting out the inputdevices from xorg.conf resolved that one, but NM was still down.

Downgraded udev to 125-r2, problem solved!

----------

## ToeiRei

Simple reasons:

There was a missing symlink HAL was using for querying devices. Linking /sbin/udevadm to /usr/bin/udevinfo did the trick:

```
ln -s /sbin/udevadm /usr/bin/udevinfo
```

That way HAL finds the udev command again for querying it.

----------

## Schwinni

This was fixed with hal-0.5.11-r2:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hal/ChangeLog?view=markup

----------

## gemini91

Did "emerge --sync" followed by "emerge -auD world" this

morning. Problem resolved, apparently as Schwinni said

 hal-0.5.11-r2 fixed it.

EXCEPT now Hard disk partitions are not auto-mounted.

 going back to udev-125-r2 to see what happens.

EDIT: still doesn't auto-mount with 125-r2

----------

## gemini91

going back to udev-125-r2 and hal-0.5.11-r1 everything

works as it should.

----------

